# Is it a bad idea to use Polysporin/Neosporin on a penis?



## pumpkinhead

I've read this here before and I'm not sure why. Is it a flora thing?


----------



## lirpasirhc

yes, it is a flora thing. chances of the irritation on the penis being bacterial are small. if you kill off good bacteria w/ antibiotic ointment (or oral antibiotics), then you leave the body at risk for infection from yeast, viruses, fungi, and bad bacteria.


----------



## eepster

Some people also just react to the neosporine itself.


----------



## Frootloop

Not to hijack the OP's thread, but I've also heard that neosporin (or it's generic equivalent) is bad and that Bactroban (sp?) is better suited for the penis.
What is the difference in the two? I thought Bactroban was a sort of an antibiotic, as well?


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frootloop* 
Not to hijack the OP's thread, but I've also heard that neosporin (or it's generic equivalent) is bad and that Bactroban (sp?) is better suited for the penis.
What is the difference in the two? I thought Bactroban was a sort of an antibiotic, as well?









No antibiotic creams should be used on genitals till one is sure of a bacterial infection, b/c it can cause a yeast infection. However, if one has a confirmed bacterial infection, then bacitricin is less likely to cause a reaction than neosporin.


----------



## Dave2GA

Neosporin is inappropriate for use on the penis. It can cause an allergic reaction in some boys. However many docs don't seem to know this. You can find out the facts by googling "balanitis." This was an issue in the Niznik case in Chicago in 2006.


----------



## Ruthla

Neosporin is safer than polysporin because polysporin contains several antibiotics and neosporin only contains one. I've seen neosporin recomended for post-circ penis care (for dealing with the surgical wound to prevent infection.) I can't imagine why it would be recomended for an intact penis, unless there was some other sort of open wound.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Neo has some ingrediants that can be very irritating and many can have a reaction to it. While bacatracin dosnt have those ingrediant.

For bacterial infection of the penis, which my ds had, it is the fastest way to get it under control.

If you read this link http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732 you wil see that bacatracin is a *valid* treatment along with oral antibiotics for bacterial infection of the intact penis.


----------



## Fi.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Neosporin is safer than polysporin because polysporin contains several antibiotics and neosporin only contains one. I've seen neosporin recomended for post-circ penis care (for dealing with the surgical wound to prevent infection.) I can't imagine why it would be recomended for an intact penis, unless there was some other sort of open wound.

Certain kinds of Neo have 3 as well. "Triple anti-biotic" and whatnot.


----------



## PuppyFluffer

If you are looking to treat an irritation and you have it available, breastmilk is often very good.


----------



## lirpasirhc

FWIW, my sister's doctor strongly cautions all of his patients to never use Neosporin but to buy the off brand triple antibiotic ointment. he says that Neosporin has an ingredients that causes very bad reactions in some ppl.


----------



## jessjgh1

neosporin has a lot of things 'added' to it, its not just a triplebac-- its the add-in stuff that I believe is not on the label that so many people are allergic to.
(Like me)

I wouldn't use neosporin for anything- nor give it to my family, and I do speak up if it comes up. My doctor mentioned this to me, said she noticed a tendency for people to be allergic to it and just recommends a generic triple antibiotic now. I had a recurring infection where my ears were pierced that hadn't cleared up and I tried using neosporin (hadn't worn them for months and got infected when I started to try to wear them again)-- as soon as I said neosporin, she suggested I try the generic.
I was very sceptical because this was something I had been battling for months. A week later I was fine and have never had problems again.

It does come up from time to time to use it-- but it makes me cringe to think about using it on a childs genitals.

Skin deep database rates it as a risk 3-- says 75% of products tested have a lower risk
http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/pro...?prod_id=11150

Jessica


----------

